# eBay deal gone bad



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I recently won an eBay auction for some HO decals. The seller is someone I have dealt with over the past few years with no issues. 
Shipping via first class was received in a sealed envelope with a cardboard insert to protect the decals along with a business card as per all previous purchases... but no decals!
I assumed a senior moment had occurred, and sent a response to the seller advising of the omission. Not a big deal, seemed an easy issue to fix. But I seemed to be wrong.
The response was that he could not understand how that would happen, but if I would send him a SASE along with the ebay item number and the listing of decals purchased, he would resend the decals.
Side note: all correspondence was done through eBay with the item number and listing in the body of the communication.
My response was that I felt he already had that information in the listing and I didn't feel like I should have to pay postage again to get the decals plus postage to send him the SASE.
So today I received the response that he knew the item was sent correctly and perhaps he forgot to seal the envelope. I was supposed to send him my mailing address along with the decals missing and he would replace them. But I was not to bid on any more of his auctions because there appeared to be a thief in my local post office!!
So I replied that I had done business with him for a number of years with no issues and that he had forgotten to put the decals into the envelope. I told him to keep the money and not worry about it... also to not worry about me bidding on any more of his decals.

Now that I have has some time to cool off (it isn't working though), I would like opinions. Was I being difficult or unreasonable?

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

If he was getting ready to send them and they were not put in the envelope.
You would think the decals would be sitting out in plain sight for him to find.

It's a paradox.

But what makes it not sound correct, is this would be a contradiction in terms...
"...he knew the item was sent correctly and perhaps he forgot to seal the envelope." 

__________________


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

leroy i say let the dude keep the money and dont buy from again. its not worth getting worked up about. also my pop used to say ..."bad news travels taster than good news" so what i,m saying if the guy does,nt make good than maybe let us all know!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Someone got some bonus decals, and you got the nasty end of the stick. If he was rushing to package up a batch of sales, how hard would it be to double stuff an envelope? If he's not willing to make it right, I wouldn't bother buying from him anymore. Open a paypal dispute, and get a refund. People make mistakes, it happens. That seller needs to get a grip!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Gary, you were at no time inconsiderate. please share the seller ID? I have had similar incidents and been convicted of many things by sellers who would never make a mistake. too many people miss the old adage about customer satisfaction. good quality slot decals are sometimes difficult to find and often very expensive. I am experimenting with an ALPS printer and I have to tell you it prints real fine decals. but, my photo/art programs aren't what I'd like them to be to make the quality it can produce. I'll keep stumbling along until I get it right. I have lots of ink cartridges and this baby does print white and various foils as well. keep looking for the sellers that understand proper customer satisfaction techniques. al


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Gary , knowing you for years I know you are a standup guy and you handled it as you always do with class. Being a seller myself we are not perfect and make mistakes . As much as it hurts sometimes you have to bite the bullet and make good when you screwup. His tactics are dead wrong . You don't accuse anyone especially if you have had a track record with them . I would give this guy negative feedback and file a dispute with pay-pal and get your money back . You have a right to be mad ,but being the person you are I can appreciate why you would rather not mention his name when really he deserves it to protect anyone else from his great service . I hope this works out for you .


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, this guy is selling decals, not gold nuggets.... His first response should have been, "sorry, let me send you another set right away". it may have put him out a couple of bucks tops, and would have let you know he was a stand up guy worthy of continuing business with him.

I'd like to know who it is as well, as I don't want to waste my money on him. There are too many good guys out there to deal with to mess around with people like this.

Leave him negative feedback and move on....


----------



## Primate (Oct 4, 2010)

I disagree about letting this person keep your money and not to worry about it. $1 or $100 getting ripped off is not ok. I think you emailing him your auction and shipping info is not out of line but a SASE is. I would file a dispute with PayPal and Ebay, as well as, leave negative feedback.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Let me get this straight, a seller has just stiffed you on a bunch of $10 (tops) stickers. This seller is a moron right? "there is a thief in the local post office?" You're kidding me right? That has to be one of the dumbest things I've ever heard of. Just the small amount of info I've read here I don't think I would ever want to deal with this seller again. I personally am more of a hands off person. I would let him keep the $ & just walk away. There are several reputable people that produce some really nice stickers out there.

One thing that puzzles me, the slot car world is so small that if someone says a word either pro or con it gets passed around, why on earth would you ever want to jeopardize that as a seller knowing all of this? Look at that boosa character, no one on this site will bid on his stuff because he looks to be shill bidding against himself. Heck, that I'm aware of no one here can even prove he's doing it but it sure does look that way & again I reiterate no one here on HT will bid on anything he has for sale simply because we suspect him of doing this.

Oh well that's another consistent sale from a would be buyer gone for simple greed. His loss.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I'm in line with the guys who want to know who this "Decal Clown" is so we don't make the mistake of buying from him. If you don't want to publish his name or eBay ID on a public forum then maybe a PM to those of us who ask would be in order? Well, that's a hassle for you. Think of it as a public service. 

Later, The in need of good decals to hide my ugly paint jobs Rockinator


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Isn't boosa now toysforboyzandlittlegirls?


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

desototjets said:


> Isn't boosa now toysforboyzandlittlegirls?



Yeppers.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

*Drama sucks*

You told him to keep the money, and not send replacements. Case closed. He was doing exactly what you asked, replacing the items, right up until you said no.....now you're here dragging him thru the mud. 

This thread is needless drama on an otherwise good forum.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

440s-4ever said:


> You told him to keep the money, and not send replacements. Case closed. He was doing exactly what you asked, replacing the items, right up until you said no.....now you're here dragging him thru the mud.
> 
> This thread is needless drama on an otherwise good forum.


No, I told him that I didn't feel I should have to pay postage to send him a SASE (more postage) for an item when I had already paid postage. The envelope was empty due to his error. He then chose to make a reference to a thief (I think the insinuation is that I was the thief). 

I have not revealed the seller's name, so how am I dragging him through the mud?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The concept that word of a poor seller gets around on HT is valid. However, we don't talk with everyone in the hobby. There are folks getting hosed and enough of it can get newcomers to bail on the hobby. Sure, we all know about boosa and his several aliases. But the dude keeps selling. To protect less knowledgeable people, I say give poor feedback and open a claim. 

BTW, you in no way did anything wrong.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what monger said


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Now I remember him!!*

The plot thickens... I didn't put 2 + 2 together for a while. I knew I had done business with the seller before because I still had his business card. After a little investigation I found that he used to sell on eBay as cheeriosstp43 and was notorious for purchasing items and then demanding a lower shipping price. I had him on my blocked list due to his business practices.
So Craig Covino, AKA CheeriosSTP43, is now doing business on eBay as Firedan420. I guess his old ID had so much negative feedback he had to change it.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Another twist...*

PayPal has him listed as Dan Clegg...


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Unbelievable...*

So I requested a refund through ebay and received the refund with this response:

"i knew you were Hebrew when you refused to sedn an envelope with a stamp"

Unbelievable!!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know who to steer clear of. What a nimrod.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

LeeRoy98 said:


> The plot thickens... I didn't put 2 + 2 together for a while. I knew I had done business with the seller before because I still had his business card. After a little investigation I found that he used to sell on eBay as cheeriosstp43 and was notorious for purchasing items and then demanding a lower shipping price. I had him on my blocked list due to his business practices.
> So Craig Covino, AKA CheeriosSTP43, is now doing business on eBay as Firedan420. I guess his old ID had so much negative feedback he had to change it.
> 
> Gary
> ...


Thanks for sharing Gary. When I read your account of what happened he was the first to come to mind. He is a real slime .I had him blocked on my ebay and I see he bought some cars from me recently under Dan Clegg .oh well he's blocked again . I could go into some history with this guy ,but this forum is not the place for his story. I'm not sure why ,but he copies me on his old e-mails regardless of how many times I ask to be removed . Anyway, he had an international scandal with two gentlemen from Germany with some junk he sold them . Anyway , he was alledgedly beat for $800.00 he left ebay and pay-pal gave the $$ back to the two gentlemen. I think the story went another way if I know him. You know wars start from things like this. Wes he's back


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I know I am....but what are you?*

Multiple identities coupled with a conspiracy...

AND an anti-semite. 

Where do these whack jobs come from; and where the heck is Darwin when we really need him?

The really cool part is whole "rubber glue equation" where he ignorantly slurs you for minding your money and holding your principles...and then is equally unwilling to part with, or show any of his own. 

Yes!....Thieves at the post office! I can see the entire get rich conspiracy by postal employees now. See!? It's little wonder dogs wanna bite'em. 

Yer decals are probably stuck to his ...

right where he sat on them...you'd think he'd be able to see them with his head right up there.

...also not his mistake, likely due to some plausible plumbing conspiracy in the birth canal.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*correct user id*



LeeRoy98 said:


> PayPal has him listed as Dan Clegg...


Gary , his correct user ID is *firedan240* had the numbers backwards. He's blocked now on mine


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds like CEO material... :freak:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Thanks for sharing Gary. When I read your account of what happened he was the first to come to mind. He is a real slime .I had him blocked on my ebay and I see he bought some cars from me recently under Dan Cegg .oh well he's blocked again . I could go into some history with this guy ,but this forum is not the place for his story. I'm not sure why ,but he copies me on his old e-mails regardless of how many times I ask to be removed . Anyway, he had an international scandal with two gentlemen from Germany with some junk he sold them . Anyway , he was alledgedly beat for $800.00 he left ebay and pay-pal gave the $$ back to the two gentlemen. I think the story went another way if I know him. You know wars start from things like this. Wes he's back


Sigh.. i am not surprised - i blocked him too. I will never forget him when he came to Essex, Maryland slot car show back in 2002 or 2003 - i got in fight with him telling him that he ripped me off from ebay.. argghhh.. keep eye on him and block him!! he is bad news. you know what's funny?? he is a frickin RETIRED POLICEMAN!!! he was forced to retired early i can guess why!!! a retired policeman caught stealing and ripping people off??!! HMMM...

Craig Covino - firedan240/cheeriostp43 and his website is www.hocustom.com - all are from same person - avoid him!!! 

Wes


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Why ?*









*Craig S. Covino*







(843) 903-2650​
__________________


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, I had a run in with that scumbag back in 2002 or so. I won one of his items, it went for less than he wanted. He tried to guilt me into paying extra for it, telling me he was taking a huge loss on it... to which I replied "you should have set a higher opening bid price"... he never sent the item and I gave him negative feedback.

A week later he emailed me a comment about my being in "Jew York City", made some threats about knowing cops in the area that would stop by house for a "visit".

I told him I work for NBC News and will forward his emails to the legal Dept here... 
he backpedaled... I never dealt with the scumbag again. 

He's in serious need of a beating of the highest order.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of the unfortunate conflicts w/Craig. I've never had 
any $$$ dealings w/him, but have spoken w/him @ local Ho shows. 
He invited some of our club members to his home for racing when
he lived on LI. I think he currently resides somewhere in SE.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*12/14/2006 - Fire Truck Crash Injures Four Firefighters*
http://www.firefightingnews.com/article-US.cfm?articleID=22763



> Update:
> 07:48 today: Horry County Fire Rescue personnel were called to respond to a report of a residential structure fire on Quail Creek Road in the Finklea Community of Horry County. Once on scene, crews initially reported flames showing. In the process of extinguishing this fire, two of the Horry County Fire Rescue firefighters, Lt. John Fowler and Firefighter *Craig Covino*, sustained minor injuries and were transported to a local hospital. Due to these injuries, additional manpower was needed at the scene. Therefore, a Second Alarm was toned for additional personnel.


__________________


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just A Couple Of Thoughts Here. Ebay Will Expell Him If He Changes His Handle And Then Bids/buys From A Seller That Has Him Blocked Under His Old Handle. They Won`t Catch It Unless You Report It. Additionally Any Physical Threat Or Racial Etc Slur Is Also Taken Very Seriously. Only Good Ebayers Can Help Them Take Out The Garbage. I`ve Done It Before And Would Do It Again. There Is No Ebay Police. We Are Them. Cheerios Was My First Blocked Ebayer. The List Is Now 9 Lines Long. Firedan Should Know That A Bad Name Travels Like A Brush Fire. As Far As Dragging Him Through The Mud Is A Light Sentence Imo. I Say Tell It Like It Is And Name Names And Being Stung For An Apple Or A Million Dollars Is The Same Crime. The Place To Make These Reports Is Rswebhelp.com They Will Even Call You To Help You Make These Reports. Ie How To Send Full Headers On A Direct Email If They Are Too Much Of A Weasel To Use Ebay Messages.


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

After reading this post, if I may make a suggestion on this lack of a person. If at anytime he has or had send threatening or racial slurs via email or by any other means. Your best bet is to forward those emails to the USPS and the FBI. What he is basically doing is wire fraud, if in the future any one has any dealing with him and he in turns makes a threat of sending cops by or anything like that. Report it with this scumbag ripping off people via ebay and by any other means it boils down to wire fraud involving the USPS. Be sure to keep a clear record of and dates and times and so forth. And forward all that information to both agencies. 

Hank80


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cwbam Sent Me The Info On A Glenlgoldcoin On Ebay. Check His Feedback Left For Sellers. As A Power Seller On Ebay I Have A Direct Phone Number To Ebay And Have Reported This Buyer As A Personal Favor To Chuck And All Who May Be Affected. They Have Red Flagged Him For Investigation And I Can Almost Promise You He Won`t Be With Us Ebayers Very Long. I Was On The Phone With Ebay For Half An Hour. He Buys Die Cast And Coins, If You Are A Peddler Of These Type Items I Would Block His Bidding Asap. Hank Is Right As Well. We Must Report These Types To All Who Will Listen. Local Police, Fbi, Postmaster, Ebay, Hobby Talk, Whatever. This Is How We Can Protect Each Other From The Low Lifes. The Word Of This Guy Is Spreading Through Ebay Like A Fart On A Hot Tin Roof Thanks To Chuck. Guys, Take The Time To Help Others. Got A Scumbag? Let Everyone Know Before More Damage Can Be Done.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> Cwbam Sent Me The Info On A Glenlgoldcoin On Ebay. Check His Feedback Left For Sellers. As A Power Seller On Ebay I Have A Direct Phone Number To Ebay And Have Reported This Buyer As A Personal Favor To Chuck And All Who May Be Affected. They Have Red Flagged Him For Investigation And I Can Almost Promise You He Won`t Be With Us Ebayers Very Long. I Was On The Phone With Ebay For Half An Hour. He Buys Die Cast And Coins, If You Are A Peddler Of These Type Items I Would Block His Bidding Asap. Hank Is Right As Well. We Must Report These Types To All Who Will Listen. Local Police, Fbi, Postmaster, Ebay, Hobby Talk, Whatever. This Is How We Can Protect Each Other From The Low Lifes. The Word Of This Guy Is Spreading Through Ebay Like A Fart On A Hot Tin Roof Thanks To Chuck. Guys, Take The Time To Help Others. Got A Scumbag? Let Everyone Know Before More Damage Can Be Done.


hi,
yea, this Guy's doing a borderline of "Bait&Switch" as well.....
found out from a "Personal" expirience w/ "Him"......
bought some t-Jet "special-Track" sections.....
he listed a box of special track, showing a "Cobblestone" track, there was only 1 in it...
however, the # of track pieces sent were accurate...
just not w/ he lent U 2 believe they would be....

Bubba 123


----------



## bigmike63867 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just bought some decals from him a couple weeks ago and had no problems but I won't buy from him again. The decals I bought were Stock Car Miniatures that had been reprinted so apparently he is a thief in more ways than one.

Big Mike


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Slime Alert*

He's back with a new angle .I rec'd this e-mail from him this morning below :

ebay +++
From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]> 

Hello, i am currently making a list of customers that have purchased decals or slot car bodies/ cars from my buddy Dan Clegg. I will be emailing the customers on this list with opportunities to pre-order new decals that become available and slot cars / bodies that will be listed on Ebay...before they go up for sale. This will give all slot car collectors/ racers/ custom-izers an opportunity to buy instead of bidding and will help Dan and I keep the cost lower without Ebay fees

if you get such and email and wish to be taken off the list...just email one of us back

Thanks again for your purchases 
*
Did he get kicked off ebay yet ?*


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Putting a filter between him and us?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> He's back with a new angle .I rec'd this e-mail from him this morning below :
> 
> ebay +++
> From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
> ...


Good Lord! he will not quit. we need to do something to stop him big time!what a asshole!!

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I dealt with him ONCE ..... a very long time ago. He was selling cut up pieces of someone else's full sheet of Nascar decals. I discovered shortly after our transaction that the full sheet of Nascar decals was from (I forget who the full sheet decal maker was) and was almost cheaper than what he was selling to do one car.
That was my only deal with him.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

win43 said:


> I dealt with him ONCE ..... a very long time ago. He was selling cut up pieces of someone else's full sheet of Nascar decals. I discovered shortly after our transaction that the full sheet of Nascar decals was from (I forget who the full sheet decal maker was) and was almost cheaper than what he was selling to do one car.
> That was my only deal with him.


yeah same here!! he buys decals from Patto's. 

Wes


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just Keep Spreading The Word. The Trash Gets Taken Out Sooner Or Later. Whats The Ebay Handle? Me And Some Friends Can Buy And Make Non Recieved Claims And Leave Neg Feedback Til The Cows Come Home. We`ve Put More Than One Jerkoff Out Of Biz Before


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

OH. FIREDAN420 240 WHATEVER:freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nah, he'll just reinvent himself, like toyz for little boosas did!!! Well, actually, what boosa did was worse. He had 2 ebay accounts.. one for buying, and one for selling. Once his seller account tanked, he swapped accounts. I believe he was nate 537sumthing as a buyer. Boss of toys USA or something to that effect is his old Boosa account now.. named after the guy in Aust that gave him the bad feedback! LOL


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

sorry to hear we too know all to well about more than a couple dead beats on Ebay I'd be more than happy to share my whole block list on here...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> Just Keep Spreading The Word. The Trash Gets Taken Out Sooner Or Later. Whats The Ebay Handle? Me And Some Friends Can Buy And Make Non Recieved Claims And Leave Neg Feedback Til The Cows Come Home. We`ve Put More Than One Jerkoff Out Of Biz Before


please do that!! i told you about him in the past!

Wes


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

THIS IS MY BLOCKED BIDDER LIST. EVERYBODY SHOULD POST THEIRS. WE CAN JUST CUT AND PASTE. BOY NOW THAT WOULD BE A HOOT IF EVERY HOBBY TALKER BLOCKED EVERYBODIES BLOCKED BIDDERS LIST. IS THIS CONSPIRACY? I HOPE SO. 00058555, 4206269p, 4hodsons, ahlmadjones, badcoupe4u, best_man721, bigjim918, bilbanan68, blazer2691, bootserbear, boxing24rules, bwsbid, bzqwest, c_glass_404, carfreak101, catachism1, cheerios43stp, corvett1972, cusimann, dbot5858, dcschafer, dunnsloft, duskazobel, edmalone8492nrl, emrld323, firedan240, flight2fuk, flight2ord, gforcz1, glengoldcoin, goodwrenchintimidator3, hd0250, hotrodbods1957, hozzerjack.123, id, intheaisles, jesser6156, joface109, johnjohnjohn1250, just-buying, kid4732, kyleccc, lletang1912, marc4148, masterc027, mikec1685, milwfan1, mrafx, psychoco816, rbozzi, redbaron1111, rhinoplumber, robby_monroe, rocket-scientist-not, scaninfo1, slotcarbuilder, tycojoe-7, tycojoe10, tycojoe666, xmarc89, yankee_kitten, yobear42, zap265, zzzsaperson


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

If You Find A Blocked Bidder Changing His Dress And Bidding Your Auctions You Can Turn Him In. Ebay Takes A Very Dim View Of This Practice.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

here is my current list 'O' loser's LOL and my user name is the same as on here so if anyone would like to look us up you're more than welcome!

2manpudge, 69torinocobraman, batcollector66, beatbrother, brant3211, driftwood.america, ford1932low, fpavia2710, gitfiddl, kanesjules, nicecharger, papasdragon, pbxman1, scotmotocross, viper1421, Firedan420<- just added him and is no longer on there??


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

It Is Firedan240 Not 420. I Have Added The Rest Of Your List To Mine. I Don`t Take Blocking Bidders Lightly But I Only Get Screwed Once. Thank You For Sharing. The Rest Of You Step Up And Name Names. Dan


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

MY UPDATED LIST OF DEADBEATS, LOSERS AND THIEVES.

00058555, 2manpudge, 4206269p, 4hodsons, 69torinocobraman, ahlmadjones, badcoupe4u, batcollector66, beatbrother, best_man721, bigjim918, bilbanan68, blazer2691, bootserbear, boxing24rules, brant3211, bwsbid, bzqwest, c_glass_404, carfreak101, catachism1, cheerios43stp, corvett1972, cusimann, dbot5858, dcschafer, driftwood.america, dunnsloft, duskazobel, edmalone8492nrl, emrld323, firedan240, flight2fuk, flight2ord, ford1932low, fpavia2710, gforcz1, gitfiddl, glengoldcoin, goodwrenchintimidator3, hd0250, hotrodbods1957, hozzerjack.123, id, intheaisles, jesser6156, joface109, johnjohnjohn1250, just-buying, kanesjules, kid4732, kyleccc, lletang1912, marc4148, masterc027, mikec1685, milwfan1, mrafx, nicecharger, papasdragon, pbxman1, psychoco816, rbozzi, redbaron1111, rhinoplumber, robby_monroe, rocket-scientist-not, scaninfo1, scotmotocross, slotcarbuilder, tycojoe-7, tycojoe10, tycojoe666, viper1421, xmarc89, yankee_kitten, yobear42, zap265, zzzsaperson


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya know it's honestly too bad about this firedan guy. He has some really nice stickers that I'd love to grab but after reading all of this I won't even consider buying from him. Oh well ... his loss.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I certainly would not ignore the many unfortunate deals that have been posted. However, Craig does have over 180 positive feedback, 1 neutral
& no negs. this past month.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I bought several items from Craig prior to the incident. I like the older decals he offered. I was not aware at that time who he actually was.
But when I received a sealed package with no decals, I chuckled thinking a quick email advising he forgot would resolve the issue.
But what happened was he insinuated that I was trying to rip him off and then stated he must have forgotten to seal the envelope and the post office stole the decals. 
Bottom line... he was very rude and then made a racist remark regarding those of Hebrew descent.
I would quit modeling before I would buy from him again.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

Those of you with blocked bidders lists may need to add ebay user id "rustyccu" to it now.


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW, 4 pages of mud slinging for an envelope full of quarter inch decals. Don't miss the drama a bit.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

***UPDATE he got a new account name ***

thanks racindad! 

Craig Covino will not go away.. 

schpguyjeep
rustyccu
firedan240
cheeriostp43
widdowmaker32g

Keep eye on him and get away from him!

Wes


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks guys for the headsup on this guy . I appreciate when a group gets together and outs a guy who hurts the hobby. I for one have been on the recieving end of this guy at shows and online. He comes in under a assumed name and sticks it to you . As an ex-cop he has threaten me on the phone with a gun because I would not deal with him anymore .He was buying my cars and giving them to his friend to make under his name . This is what we are dealing with here .Not someone who sells little 1/4 decals he's trouble that can get out of hand . There are many out there that have witnessed the way he has done business.If he was a harmless issue he would not be going from name to name . So I think this is a helpful tool and we should continue to be use it to warn each other . 

Just my two cents


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm in the process of getting screwed out of 175 bucks from ebay user kampir333 from Italy.
First, it took him 2 weeks to pay for his multiple wins, then 6 days after he paid for it, he filed a claim. Since there's no tracking on overseas packages (unless you pay an extra 30 bucks for it) Paypal is telling me that despite having the customs form copy and the PO receipt... I'm probably going to lose the dispute.

NEVER again will I ship overseas.... there's NO protection for the seller.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

jimmy, sorry to hear that. if you ever have doubts, please go to the eBay Q&A chat board before doing anything. nearly no one ships internationally since eBay and Paypal made it so easy for the buyer to lie and get their money back. sorry this happened to you. expensive lesson!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

videojimmy - that sucks. right now i just got threaten to get my very first negative feedback from this ***** buyer.. i mailed his package thru fedex and its been delayed due to the severe weather!!!!! i see it on fedex tracking info. sighh..

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That does suck videojimmy! But what really sucks is the good overseas buyers suffer because of those(insert swear word here) idiots!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I hate shipping over seas for ebay stuff myself. There are countries ( I think Italy is one) that doesn't allow plastic toys to be imported. It's been a while since I dealt with it, so I can't be sure. Maybe they will get returned to you as they're not permitted into the country so you're at least not losing on the items too. My fingers are crossed for ya VJ!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

***UPDATE he got a new account name ***

thanks racindad! 

Craig Covino will not go away.. 

schpguyjeep
rustyccu
firedan240
cheeriostp43
***widdowmaker32g*** new name! 

Keep eye on him and get away from him!

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*6 days?*



videojimmy said:


> I'm in the process of getting screwed out of 175 bucks from ebay user kampir333 from Italy.
> First, it took him 2 weeks to pay for his multiple wins, then 6 days after he paid for it, he filed a claim. Since there's no tracking on overseas packages (unless you pay an extra 30 bucks for it) Paypal is telling me that despite having the customs form copy and the PO receipt... I'm probably going to lose the dispute.
> 
> NEVER again will I ship overseas.... there's NO protection for the seller.


He could not have even received it in 6 days... When I sent something to Italy it took over two months to get there... I felt bad for my customer having to wait that long for the shipment.
Jeez, I feel bad for you VJ. Tanj...

Scott


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

well, it's offical...depite have the US Customs form and the postal receipt... Paypal decided in this scumbag's favor. I'm screwed out of 145 bucks.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

thats a dang shame


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> well, it's offical...depite have the US Customs form and the postal receipt... Paypal decided in this scumbag's favor. I'm screwed out of 145 bucks.


 Will you at least get the item (s) you shipped out to him, back ?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Eat my shorts*

Sorry to hear that Jim.

I've just bagged the ebay/paypal thing all together. 

"I mean really and golly gee whizz Wally, how on earth did we ever survive without their crappy service."

Oh yeah, I traded with my buds and bought from on-line vendors....how primitive.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

We Could Do Some Things With THIS GUY. Pm Me And I Can Lay It Out For You


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Will you at least get the item (s) you shipped out to him, back ?


no, he can keep them and claim he never got them....
and on top of that, he'll be able to give negative feedback on top of ripping me off.

I will NEVER sell anything more than a DVD to anyone overseas again. 
Ebay and Paypal don't have your back, no matter how much proof you can provide


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Warning*

Got these the other day from Craig Corvino. I think it's BS and it's Craig by himself . Watch out for this guy !! Start at bottom and read your way up 

Re: slot car
From: Dan Clegg <[email protected]> Add to Contacts 
To: Traxs Hobbies <[email protected]> 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

this is Dan Clegg, i work with Craig and he has let me in as a partner making and selling custom slot cars. In fact he has let the whole crew of the firehouse in on selling cars from his collection, widdowmaker32g, rustyccu, schpguyjeep...are fellow firefighters and our Lieutenant. He said that Ebay gives anyone with an account 100 free listings a month and we all make a % of what ever sells. We all race at his house once or twice a month on this cool 6 lane track

--- On Sun, 1/9/11, Traxs Hobbies <[email protected]> wrote:


From: Traxs Hobbies <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: slot car
To: "Dan Clegg" <[email protected]>
Date: Sunday, January 9, 2011, 1:30 AM


Craig and I know it's Craig I will not deal with you anymore more so stop using other names !



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Dan Clegg <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sat, January 8, 2011 11:17:31 AM
Subject: slot car

hello it is dan, i would like to order the following bodies

testarossa-tyco
lusso- tyco
lotus- tyco
roadrunner- tomy
porsche gtp- tomy
datsun 510-afx

can you send me and invoice at [email protected]


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> no, he can keep them and claim he never got them....
> and on top of that, he'll be able to give negative feedback on top of ripping me off.
> 
> I will NEVER sell anything more than a DVD to anyone overseas again.
> Ebay and Paypal don't have your back, no matter how much proof you can provide


 *I can't print what I'd really like to say about that deal , but I think that stinks, P E R I O D !  If thats the best they ( Paypal & Ebay ) can do , I would stop using them all together. Honestly I buy at my local Hobby shops, Online or from people on here, & thats the only time I use Paypal. Sorry to hear about your deal, that just plain stinks ....... A N Y T I M E *


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Got these the other day from Craig Corvino. I think it's BS and it's Craig by himself . Watch out for this guy !! Start at bottom and read your way up
> 
> Re: slot car
> From: Dan Clegg <[email protected]> Add to Contacts
> ...


so he is dodging the $.25 listing fee and giving these others a percentage? why?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> so he is dodging the $.25 listing fee and giving these others a percentage? why?



Because it's all BS. It's Craig ,it all Craig and he has no clue about how to tell the truth . He know's no one wants to deal with him so he has these fantasy people to work thru . I know it's out there ,but consider the person . Why did he do to Gary who started this post and send an empty package with no decals and then say and do what he did .I'm dealing with a simular person on ebay now .That's why I'm selling all my stock ,molds and equipment and getting away from these wacko's . It's no longer worth the few penny's you make to deal with nuts !


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww c`mon. Don`t throw in the towel because of these bad apples. They thrive on jerking people off. Not just slotters but all walks of life. You going to let them win the game? There are ways of dealing with them and hitting them in the wallet is the best way. It is so easy to do when you have a community like slot cars. I`ve help squash more than a couple of them. They were smarter than the one in question. You have a pm.


----------

